# Jurassic Archery Stabilizers are here!!



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

The time has come to post some pics and show the latest offering from Jurassic Archery. 
These come in 9,10, and 12 inch short rods, 24,28 and 30 inch front rods and 3,4 and 5" extensions. The weights are on the inside! These parts are precision machined to have exact fit.


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

*Weights*

End cap and 1 oz weight modules. Modules come isn 1,2, or 3 oz.


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

*Assembled module*

This is the end cap and two modules assembled.


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

*End Bushing*

This photo shows the end bushing without a weight in it.


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

*Close up of the weight in the bushing*

The weight installed


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Static or dynamic?*

Nic looking Sir

Is there any motion or movement in they are they just solid?

thanks

TAG


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

*Close up*

This is a close up of the assembled stabilizer and a pair of 12" side rods.


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

Good looking for sure. What is the overall weight of a 12" stab?foc weight?


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

*Display*

Here are the extensions.


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

*Display*

This is all of them! Well Sideways!


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

Quote: Nic looking Sir

Is there any motion or movement in they are they just solid?

thanks

TAG 

They are a hollow Carbon tubing with a proprietary substance in the bow mount end to absorb shock. The weights are solid and do not move. 

Quote:Good looking for sure. What is the overall weight of a 12" stab?foc weight? 

You can add weights inside and out to get your desired weight/balance. I will post pics of the outside weights soon. The pic shows 1 oz weight modules. There are two and three ounce solid modules as well that are internal. External has a base, stack and cap weight. The hunter has two external weight options. 4.5 and 5.5 oz. In 1 inch diameter brass and 1.25 inch diameter.


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

*Nice*

Nice looking stuff, and a great guy to deal with.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## Jurasic Archer (May 23, 2002)

*1" hunter end weight*

This is the 1" hunter weight. This also has 4 oz of internal weight.


----------

